# Eczema And The CF



## Keven78 (5 Feb 2010)

Hello army.ca,

I am going to join the army in a few months and I was wondering something, I have eczema on top of both hands, it only appears on winter, it started last year and it was pretty bad. This year it seems like it is getting better, I can barely see it. I was wondering if the fact that I have eczema on top of both hands would make me fail the medical test, and thus making me unable to join the army. 

Thank you in advance for your answers, and please excuse my bad english, my maternal language is french


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Feb 2010)

I am not a doctor, nor do I play on on the internet.  In this case, however, I would prescribe a visit to the Recruiting Centre for an official response to your medical question.


----------



## brandon_ (5 Feb 2010)

I'm no docter, but I doubt it. I've it preety bad on my hands too, it only appears when the seasons change.  But they didn't seem to concerned...


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Feb 2010)

A common, minor ailment, however (there's always an however), there is a triad of asthma, allergy, and atopy (eczema). If all you have is the atopic dermatitis, you should be fine. The other two parts of the triad are more significant and are often the cause of failed applications. Apply, disclose everything, and cross your fingers.


----------



## Keven78 (5 Feb 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> A common, minor ailment, however (there's always an however), there is a triad of asthma, allergy, and atopy (eczema). If all you have is the atopic dermatitis, you should be fine. The other two parts of the triad are more significant and are often the cause of failed applications. Apply, disclose everything, and cross your fingers.



I do not have asthma and I am only allergic to cats(my eyes get red and hurt, making me look like this : ), I plan on asking a recruiter on forces.ca monday, would this be a good idea? ( I won't go to a recruiting office to find that out, I live 2hrs from the nearest one)

Thank you all for your answers  ;D


----------

